# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  hei
::   ::  hei venner fra norge eller svirage, jeg vil gjerne a ha mye venner , jeg bare snakker norsk en litt men jeg kan l

----------


## Zhenya

Jag tror s

----------


## brett

Hejsan, [b]H

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Sukk, er det ingen andre norske her?  ::  
Hvis du trenger hjelp, s

----------


## Zhenya

Varf

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Av en enkel grunn: Jeg er norsk! Jeg bare bor og jobber i USA.

----------

hi brett, my norwegian is regular but i'd like to learn more about this languages and the dansk too. 
i am searching a page for learning dansk. 
ah and my username is h

----------

